# Homemade LSD?



## Professor Gr33n (Nov 7, 2008)

Just wanted to know if there actually was any easy and semi safe method of manufacturing LSD or Acid at home?
Peace 
x


----------



## bigtittymilf (Nov 7, 2008)

nope ome people extract lsa from hawain baby woodrose seeds and pretend it is lsd but there isnt an easy way to make it


----------



## aattocchi (Nov 7, 2008)

There are plants that you can extract all types of tryptamines and phenylethylamines from.


----------



## Professor Gr33n (Nov 8, 2008)

what about peyote is that relativley easy to grow?


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 8, 2008)

peyote is fairly easy to gtrow but it takes several years to grow usable peyote without grafting


----------



## Professor Gr33n (Nov 8, 2008)

is there any info on the internet about how to cultivate peyote?
x


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 8, 2008)

search it on google or go to erowid


----------



## NLights420 (Nov 8, 2008)

isnt acid all chemicals nd shit..that comes from a plant?? im never done acid but salvia is close


----------



## regrets (Nov 8, 2008)

Erowid Peyote Vault

other hallucinogenic plants
Erowid Psychoactives Vault : Growing the Hallucinogens


----------



## kdox88 (Nov 14, 2008)

NLights420 said:


> isnt acid all chemicals nd shit..that comes from a plant?? im never done acid but salvia is close


sorry man, acid and salvia are not alike.
if you really want to make lsd, which i dont recommend, you should take several chem and bio-chem classes and study some of a. shulgins work, like pihkal and tihkal. they have a method of synthesis for many chems but you would need to have experience in chemestry to calculate the proper measurements and to actually carry out something of that sort.

just my 2 cents.
besides you wouldnt want to harm yourself or others with some bunk lsd.
so you might want to leave it to the few psychadelic chemists that are left.

as for peyote, that would be something almost any greenthumb can handle... try looking at san pedro, puruvian torch, and a few others that contain mescaline.

sorry just cant seem to stop my rambling.
all in all just leave it to the experts.


----------



## Professor Gr33n (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok thnx kdox88 any everyone else
Peace x


----------

